# 31" Outlaws all wides...??



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an '07 Outy 800 Max with RDC 2" lift and RGB (Gade) shocks. ITP SS212 14x6 (IRS) rims.

My ? is will 31x11x14 Laws fit in the front without any more modifying to my quad? will i need spacers? 

I couldnt pass them up...







I got a set of 31" (Wides) brand new for almost nothing







.. I just wanna known if anyone is running 11" wide fronts on an Outlander... Please educate me!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> I have an '07 Outy 800 Max with RDC 2" lift and RGB (Gade) shocks. ITP SS212 14x6 (IRS) rims.
> 
> My ? is will 31x11x14 Laws fit in the front without any more modifying to my quad? will i need spacers?


Well I got them installed and found with my particular rim I need 2" spacers to clear the front shocks. BUT DANG do these tires look sweet on my bike!!!! 









I'm currently doing some clutch work so that explains the lack of floorboards


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lookin good bud. Talk about ur bike being stable. I knkw how long the xmrs are and with spacer on it you wont be able to flip it worth nothing.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Good looking bike. How hard is it to steer with the wides up front?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

CumminsPower24 said:


> Good looking bike. How hard is it to steer with the wides up front?


I honestly can't tell a difference but I am a big guy (6'5" 290lbs) so that may be why I don't have any trouble lol


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Looks great. i may get some of them too..... once i gain some strength back


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I hate to report that the all wide combo (on 6'' wide rim) DOES NOT work on my Outy!!! I was running 2" wheel spacers on ITP ss212's 14x6" rims w/ 31x11x14 Outlaws and my tires rubbed enough (at 2/3's turn) to literally SCARE ME. I rode Saturday night in Crosby and while doing a powerslide on a sandbar (in 2wd) the front left tire actually STOPPED rotating because the lugs had caught on the metal supports under my floorboards!!! If i'd been in 4wd there's no telling what all would've broke at that moment.. :-( So I guess i'll be saving up for a SuperAtv 4" lift and i'll find me another set of 31's at that time; for now I'm trading Bruteman92 for some 30" Moto Monsters tomorrow night. Hope this helps someone


----------

